# VapeCon 2018 - the story in pictures



## Silver

Right, it's time to get this thread started.

VapeCon 2018 was a very special event. It was the first time VapeCon was held over 2 days and that worked great. There was also a big increase in the number of international exhibitors - which shows the international interest in our South African vaping industry. Most importantly, the spirit, passion and enthusiasm from all sides made it electric and gave it a great vibe.

We are going to tell the story using the professional photos that were taken for us. With commentary and insights as we go - so we can all appreciate them more. Feel free to add in your own commentary or perspective on the photo being shared. If you see yourself in the photo, let us know  

Once again, we would like to give credit to the amazing photographer *Francois Booyens* who captured the event for us for the third year. His skill and ability to relate to people and see special moments is what makes his work extra special. Thank you Francois!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

We are busy getting the photos ready for the "official story". It's going to take a little while because its no small task. And we do need a day or two's break to recover and get some rest after the VapeCon volcanic weekend (which for us started on Thursday with preparing the venue)

But for now let's share a few photos from Saturday 25 August (Day 1) to get into the spirit...

First up, here's one of @Rob Fisher at the front of the queue early in the morning!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

VapeCon 2018 is open! First in the gates

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

2018 is the year of regulation. Zodwa Velleman CEO/Chairperson of VPA SA gave us a short talk on the draft bill and explained where we are and how things could progress on this front. Was great to have the VPA exhibiting again at VapeCon this year.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Who says vaping is all about guys with beards 

Our VapeCon promotional staff looked elegant and gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Let's blow some clouds! 

@Rob Fisher I think this cloud was a bit bigger than yours

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

There were lots of giveaways from the VapeCon stage. 

Check out those inflatable dice from Vaporesso. So cool.




This one from IVG. The crowds were going crazy. It was very exciting. Well captured on this one Francois!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right here we go... we have sorted through thousands of pics and selected the best of the best... first off let's see some of the pics of the peeps in the queue and the start of the fun and excitement!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

This guy seems very excited but I don't recognise him in long pants!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> This guy seems very excited but I don't recognise him in long pants!
> View attachment 147271


That guy told my wife her boobs were too big to win a prize.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

And thanks to @BaD Mountain aka Kobus from Rebel Revolution Vape we had free coffee and hot chocolate to take the edge off the chill of the wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We learnt a lot of lessons last year and this year we preregistered everyone in the queue to set a new all-time record of getting the masses into the venue in record time! Here are our hot promo girls fitting entrance bracelets for da peeps!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kewl hairstyles!

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Check this nutcase!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

The car park is filling up real fast!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A couple of shots of our hot videographer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The crowds in the queue were very well behaved this year and thanks to the new system of fences and gates there was no jumping of the queue and it was all excitement and no raised blood pressures. 

And some of the peeps had been in the queue for a very long time and it was only right that the first in the queue won the first prize giveaways of the show!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me, the best thing about Vape Meets and VapeCon's are interfacing with the people! Here I am interfacing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just before we opened the gates we did a mass cloud blow! It was epic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

This chap from IVG in the UK spent more time with his pants around his knees... I need eye bleach after that! But what a good marketing idea... he handed out IVG T-Shirts to the queue so when the pics of the crowd going in are published there are a lot of IVG logos! Clever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More interfacing... note @Christos and @SAVapeGear in the background... What is going through @Christos's mind?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We had upped the security big time this year and they did an awesome job!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the man of the moment! Hi Ho @Silver with Kelsi who was his left and right hand women for the show... Look how relaxed he is compared to previous VapeCon's. Hi Ho has this expo thing taped... yes he worked tirelessly for months but it paid off big time on the day and things ran really smoothly! How much do we love Hi Ho @Silver?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The name tags for the ECIGSSA members ready at the entrance! These were necessary to win special giveaways!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time to open the gates! Let the real fun begin! Was such a pleasure this year opening the gates and the orderly (and very fast) entry into the venue!

The countdown is done and Hi Ho @Silver gives the thumbs up and all clear to security and the gates open!



And the race is on!



That guy in long pants welcoming the peeps!





Smiles all round!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> ...What is going through @Christos's mind?
> View attachment 147295



NEVER ask that question! I asked once and the reply still lingers in my head like some sort of trauma.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher

The VapeCon is on like a scone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> More interfacing... note @Christos and @SAVapeGear in the background... What is going through @Christos's mind?
> View attachment 147295


You know very well what I was thinking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Outstanding photos and descriptions @Rob Fisher !
Thanks for sharing the start of the story 
And thank you for the kind words in the one post.

We going to see some of the exhibitors now...
Coming up...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Walking in to the arena, the first stand you see facing you as you enter is none other than *Vape Republic*




And the backstory here is that @Vape Republic himself could not be there so he got his good friend @Jengz to man and manage the stand for the event. Wow, @Jengz you did an amazing job! Well done sir!

And that stand was superb! The lit up backwall was so striking. Even @Alex remarked to me how visually striking it was. Well done guys.




Busy, busy, busy




Well done @Jengz !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on to one of the major DIY vendors... Here is *BLCK Vapour*!




Clean, professional stand. Slick and classy. That floor took a while to get in! Lovely.




The man himself, founder and chief - @Richio
This man has built a superb business in a relatively short space of time - and he remains humble and a true gentleman always. So proud of you @Richio !




I wonder what was going on in this photo? I suppose she was pointing at some PG and VG?




Group shot...




Thanks for all your support and dedication @Richio ! And for helping out with the DIY comp. You rock!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is none other than *Wiener Vape Co.*

They had a Wiener Vape Co branded PACMAN arcade game at their stand linked to a competition with awesome prizes. Wow!




Their stand was always busy and loads of people took part in it.




Very different and very memorable indeed!




There were also testers of their juices...




Big thanks to you Gerhard @Rooigevaar for all your support and the effort you put in - coming up from KZN!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> View attachment 147328



Interfacing time again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Next up is none other than *Wiener Vape Co.*
> 
> They had a Wiener Vape Co branded PACMAN arcade game at their stand linked to a competition with awesome prizes. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 147331
> 
> 
> Their stand was always busy and loads of people took part in it.
> 
> View attachment 147332
> 
> 
> Very different and very memorable indeed!
> 
> View attachment 147333
> 
> 
> There were also testers of their juices...
> 
> View attachment 147334
> 
> 
> Big thanks to you Gerhard @Rooigevaar for all your support and the effort you put in - coming up from KZN!


That mod @Rooigevaar had with taviro..... firstly I want one, secondly it doesn't work with no power ;D

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who can guess what this beautiful VapeCon Promo girl does as a normal job?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I won't drag it out... she is a commercial pilot! Currently studying to be an instructor!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Awesome


Rob Fisher said:


> I won't drag it out... she is a commercial pilot! Currently studying to be an instructor!
> View attachment 147368

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Rob Fisher said:


> I won't drag it out... she is a commercial pilot! Currently studying to be an instructor!
> View attachment 147368


Would never have guessed that one. The lady on her left is suitably impressed 
Can we vape on her flights?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Next up is established local juicemaker *NCV*

Clean and effective stand - getting ready early in the morning...




Focus and attention... white uniforms looking very neat and tidy!




Group shot with Mike @Vapington 




Thanks for all your support and dedication over the years Mike @Vapington and for exhibiting again this year! It's always super to have team NCV at VapeCon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next is *Steam Masters*, the vaping distributor from KZN

The guys from Sir Vape decided this year to focus on their distribution business Steam Masters and not Sir Vape itself.

This must have been very early in the morning, all ready for the opening...




And here are some of the great new juices that were being featured!




To @SteamMaster , @Sir Vape , @BigGuy and your team - thanks for your ongoing support and for all the effort in coming up from Durban. We appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

And here is vaping retailer, *Vaperite*

Also must have been very early in the morning while folk were getting ready. Effective stand with lots of counter space!




Thanks to Barry and the @Vaperite South Africa team for your support again this year. Was great to see you guys there and would have liked to have spent a bit more time with you - but it went by in a flash

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

More interfacing... this time with our very cute Videographer!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Rob Fisher said:


> I won't drag it out... she is a commercial pilot! Currently studying to be an instructor!
> View attachment 147368


well now that does explain the flight delays...
hair... check!
nails ... check!
oh and now the flight check...

lol! i am obviously kidding...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> More interfacing... this time with our very cute Videographer!
> View attachment 147516


Love that shirt, @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> More interfacing... this time with our very cute Videographer!
> View attachment 147516


Extra points if you spot the mod in that pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Ivory clz

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> Ivory clz


How long did it take you to find it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Seen that when the pic was posted...Im a vaper bro I scan mods

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> Seen that when the pic was posted...Im a vaper bro I scan mods


Does your wife know?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Yuuup!
As long as I scan the mods she'll be fine(",)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Right, let's move on

The next stand was a joint one of several great vendors. *Paulies (now Cloud Flavour Labs)*, *Orion*, *Hashtag Vapes *(the distributor), *GBOM Vapes* and *The Coil Company*.

Once again, an epic stand. Very clean and professional. Lovely. This must have been very early in the morning. There's @Paulie with the white cap and I think that is @BigGuy facing away 




And on the other end of the stand...




Team Hashtag!




A joint balcony banner.




Cloud Flavour Labs team shot - @Paulie , @Michael and @Attie




And a group shot... I think that's @RiaanRed from The Coil Company on the right - perhaps checking up on a coil 




To @Paulie and @Michael and to @Jaz and team from Hashtag Vapes - thanks for your ongoing support, encouragement and spirit. You guys rock and we appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is none other than established vaping retailer *Vape Cartel*

Their stand was certainly unique with the brick finish and the corrugated roof. It looked great! This was early in the morning.




Followed by a group shot later in the day...




Thanks for all the support over the years @KieranD ! Your stand looked fabulous and we appreciate all the effort.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

such awesome memories

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

And now for established local juicemaker *Mr Hardwick's*

Their stand was great and very impactful with a lit up backwall. Lots of counter space all around. Here's @method1 chatting to @Rob Fisher . I wonder what they were discussing at that point 




It must have been a good conversation - all smiles and a shake of hands 




Product shot of Grandslam




Group shot




A big thanks to Joel @method1 , Adrian and the team from Mr Hardwicks for all the support, involvement and good spirit. It was a pleasure to have you with us this year and you guys had a superb stand!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is established vaping retailer *Vape King*

They had a long stand against the backwall. Effective counter space for serving. This must have been early in the morning, getting ready.




Lots of activity around the stand! Wasn't easy to get near it at times...




The Vape King Balcony banner...




Group shot




A big thanks to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for all the support and good vibes over the years. We appreciate it. And also to @Stroodlepuff for all her help on so many things... Thank you Stroods! You guys rock big time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on to another established vaping retailer, *Vape Club*

This was early in the morning, getting ready. The men and ladies in blue had an efficient stand with lots of counter space. 




And they were on their toes the whole time, serving lots of interested customers...




Boss lady and founder Lindsay @VapeGrrl in action!




Group shot with Jaco @JakesSA and Lindsay @VapeGrrl 




To Lindsay @VapeGrrl and Jaco @JakesSA - thanks again to you guys for all you do and for your ongoing involvement and support. We are so appreciative. Its always great to have the Vape Club team with us!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

+1 from me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Next up is established vaping retailer *Vape King*
> 
> They had a long stand against the backwall. Effective counter space for serving. This must have been early in the morning, getting ready.
> 
> View attachment 147630
> 
> 
> Lots of activity around the stand! Wasn't easy to get near it at times...
> 
> View attachment 147632
> 
> 
> The Vape King Balcony banner...
> 
> View attachment 147633
> 
> 
> Group shot
> 
> View attachment 147634
> 
> 
> A big thanks to @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for all the support and good vibes over the years. We appreciate it. And also to @Stroodlepuff for all her help on so many things... Thank you Stroods! You guys rock big time!



@Gizmo - Careful with that Lollipop...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Or should I say... 

@Gizmo - Does @Stroodlepuff know where your lollipop is?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is Cape Town based established juicemaker *Vapour Mountain*

With a professional looking stand showing off some of the latest Vapour Mountain juices and their contract manufacturing service. Loved the LED lights on the side of the flooring 




And that's @Rude Rudi on the left who shared a portion of the stand. Vapour Mountain was promoting their contract manufacturing service - which they did for Vape Fuel.




@Rob Fisher having some nice chill time with founder and chief Benji @Oupa . I'm sure they were discussing the Red Pill pipeline to Durban 




Here is Benji @Oupa doing a giveaway on the stage...




And a product shot!




Finally, a group shot




A big thank you to Benji (@Oupa), Chrystel, Jessica and the whole Vapour Mountain team. Thank for all your support and encouragement and for all the effort coming up from Cape Town. You guys are all great and your presence at VapeCon was fantastic!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is established vaping retailer *Vapers Corner*

They had a very effective stand with lots of counter space. What a fabulous Vapers Corner team shot! This must have been early in the morning before opening...




On the one side of the stand




From the other side:




Smiles from happy vapers




Vapers Corner Balcony banner




Group shot with @Craig0 




A big thanks to Riaan @Vapers Corner , @Divan Smit , @Craig0 and the whole Vapers Corner team. Thank you for all the support over the years and for all the effort you put in. Your team did a great job and your presence was super!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is also an established vaping retailer - none other than *Atomix Vapes*

Also an effective corner stand with lots of counter space and glass cabinets. 




Group shot with founder Duane @Frostbite ...




Thanks Duane to you and your team for all the effort and support you put in. We appreciate it. Your stand looked great !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is none other than well known vaping company and retailer *TWISP*

This was early in the morning, getting ready... Twisp had a lovely stand with curved backwalls, lots of colour and good lighting. Very professional and impactful.




More getting ready and final preparations. That's @HPBotha on the right, Juan @Twisp in the middle and @Mic Lazzari on the left. I wonder what that was that @HPBotha was holding and trying to fix, hehe...




A classic, the man himself - @HPBotha - long time forumite !




Here's @Rob Fisher on the microphone. Chatting to HP, with @Mic Lazzari on the left. I wonder what they were talking about. But I assume @Rob Fisher was keen to find out about any new products on the horizon.




The Twisp ceiling hanging banner...




Group shot




A big thanks to Juan @Twisp, @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari and the whole TWISP team. Thanks for making the effort to be with us all the way from Cape Town. We were delighted to have you with us at VapeCon and you made a great impact!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

The next stand was a long one and a collaboration between four vaping vendors:

*JOOSE-E-LIQZ* - established local juicemaker - @Naeemhoosen 
*J&J's Emporium* - established retailer - @wazarmoto 
As well as *Ace of Vapes* (@Mida Khan) and *My Vapes *

Very neat professional looking layout. Lots of counter space with each vendor marked above and on the counter front. This was early in the morning, doing final preparations. All looking good. That's @Naeemhoosen in the front pointing his finger  Next to that is the J&J's Emporium portion of the stand.





Product shot...




Ace of Vapes...



Love the hat!




My Vapes!







A big thank you to @Naeemhoosen from JOOSE-E-LIQZ and @wazarmoto from J&J's Emporium for your ongoing support, encouragement and help. And it was great to see @Mida Khan from Ace of Vapes as well as My Vapes at VapeCon this year. You guys did great and your stand looked super!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Next up is established vaping retailer *h2vape*

They had a great corner stand with lots of effective counter space! Clean and professional looking.




Promotional ladies standing at the side of the stand




Promotional ladies with h2vape branding 




A big thanks to Philip and the whole @h2vape team for your ongoing support, involvement and efforts. It is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *Majestic Vapor Co.*

They had a small corner stand and made maximum use of it. It was certainly very interesting and impactful. Big thumbs up to @Sash and his team for going to so much effort to make an impact. Check out the costume below!




Those wings, the tail - wow! Flanked by a Majestic Vapor Co ninja 




And another great idea - a Majestic Vapor Co VapeCon 2018 picture frame!




The logo on their stand




A big thanks to @Sash and his team from Majestic Vapor Co. for your spirit and involvement in VapeCon. You made such an impact and went to great lengths to be different. Strong lasting impressions no doubt! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Next up is established vaping retailer *h2vape*
> 
> They had a great corner stand with lots of effective counter space! Clean and professional looking.
> 
> View attachment 147768
> 
> 
> Promotional ladies standing at the side of the stand
> 
> View attachment 147769
> 
> 
> Promotional ladies with h2vape branding
> 
> View attachment 147770
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Philip and the whole @h2vape team for your ongoing support, involvement and efforts. It is greatly appreciated.



@h2vape - Can I please be the one to apply the branding next year...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is established vaping retailer *Noon Clouds*, who shared their large stand with *Blends of Distinction.*

This must have been early in the morning, doing last preparations. The photo shows the one side of the stand. 

You can see the @Blends Of Distinction logo in the top left, they were on the other side. Sadly, we didn't get a picture of the other side, so sorry Doug 




Noon Clouds staff in action...




Lovely pic of the Noon Clouds team getting a refreshment from outside and walking back... 




A big thanks to @Morne from Noon Clouds and to Doug from @Blends Of Distinction for your ongoing support, encouragement and good spirit. Such a pleasure to have you guys at the event!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next is established vaping retailer *House of Vape*

This was early in the morning, doing final preparations. They had a corner stand and lots of effective counter space with glass cabinets.




Product and branding shot




Big thank you to Brendz @HouseOfVape , @kabir499 and the whole HOV team. Thanks for your support over the years and your dedication!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Next up is established local juice manufacturer *Opus Ejuice Co*, who shared their stand with retailer *MetaVape*. 

This was early in the morning, I think just about opening time. Opus on the left and MetaVape on the right. It was a wonderful and colourful stand. Interesting and inviting...




Opus Ejuice Co on the left...




And MetaVape on the right. That's @Vape_N8th from MetaVape in both photos...




A big thanks to Marc @Rhapsody from the Opus Ejuice Co team and to @Vape_N8th and the team from MetaVape. Thanks for your ongoing support and involvement. You had a great presence!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The guy in the long pants taking a rest... who wants to see the view he had from his seat?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The outstanding view from his seat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juice manufacturer *Rebel Revolution Vape*

Neat and professional looking stand with great branding and presence. That's Kobus @BaD Mountain and his team posing for a photo.




And on the stage doing a giveaway




Thank you @BaD Mountain for your ongoing involvement and support. And for all the effort you put in coming all the way from Upington! And a big thank you for the coffee outside in the early morning queue! Brilliant. Champs!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> The guy in the long pants taking a rest... who wants to see the view he had from his seat?
> View attachment 147798


Let me guess... You were staring at the "pilot's seat" the whole time...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is vaping retailer *The Vape Gurus* 

They had an entire heavy wooden bar shipped in and assembled on their stand. Wow. Impressive and inviting! This was early in the morning, must have been just before opening time. 




TVG promotional staff taking a break and having a snack outside 




Branding and product shot




Big thanks to @Ruan@TVG , @stevie g and the whole team from The Vape Gurus for your support and involvement in the event. You guys had a great presence and an impactful stand !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## BaD Mountain

@Silver thank you for an awesome event!! We loved very moment!!

Ps. my baby sister, the girl on the left of the photos, is the brain behind our branding. I just carry the heavy stuff around

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is established vaping retailer *The Vape Industry*

On the one side of the stand shown below they were promoting their juices. The other side had hardware and other vaping goodies. That's founder and chief @Naeem_M on the right, looking busy and focused. Clean professional looking stand with a great wooden floor!




Posing for the camera 




More posing - I think these were customers...




Photo with @Rob Fisher 




Big thanks to @Naeem_M and the TVI team for your ongoing support and dedication. You guys had a great stand and presence. We appreciate your efforts!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up was a joint stand between juicemaker *Vape Chefs* and retailer *Village Vapes*

They had a corner stand and look what they did with it! Corrugated iron spraypainted with colourful branding and imagery. Wow, talk about innovative and different! Such a fabulous stand to look at!




Village Vapes promotional lady on the one side of the stand




Hi Phil!







Product shot




With @Rob Fisher on the microphone 




Big thanks to @Zaahid237 and the whole team from Village Vapes and Vape Chefs. Thanks for your ongoing support and involvement. You can be proud of your innovative stand. It was so impactful!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is vaping retailer *Vape Hyper *- who also shared a presence with DIY vendor *Flavour World SA*

They had a large stand in the corner with lots of serving counter space. 




Thank you to Zubair from @Vape Hyper and to @Flavour world Sa for your ongoing support and involvement! We appreciate all the efforts !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruan@TVG

@Silver Thank you for the event, the event was awesome maid some good connections.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

Thanks to the ECIGSSA team for an awesome event, we had a blast and thoroughly enjoyed interacting with all the majestic vapers out there! @Silver @Rob Fisher @Stosta @Christos 
Sorry if I forgot anyone!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juice manufacturer *Cloud Brew Vapes*

They had a corner stand and it was very colourful and well lit up!




Thanks for the support Faaiek @CloudBrewVapes - and for all the effort in coming from PE ! Was great to have you with us at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Next up is *Drip Society* a local vaping retailer specialising in great juices!

They had a great impactful stand with a good display, lighting and glass top counters. Here's a super group shot of the team. That's @Cruzz_33 on the left.




Thanks Keagan @Cruzz_33 and your team for your support this year and for all the efforts and encouragement in the run up! Always great to host you guys!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Now for a joint stand by *E-Cig Inn* and *Vape Machine* (who was representing Candy King on the day)

It was E-Cig Inn on the right and Candy King on the left. That's Brian @BigB on the right. This must have been early in the morning...




I want to thank Brian @BigB for all the support and good spirit over the years - and for all the efforts in coming up from Toti (KZN). Also, thanks to Francois from @Vape Machine - was great to have you with us!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Next up is local established juice manufacturer *Five Points E-Liquid*

They had a great corner stand facing the stage. And it looked great. Well lit and strongly branded. Branded counters with their juices. 




Smiles and friendly service!




Thanks @Ashley for the ongoing support from yourself and the Five Points team. Was great to host you guys again !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juice manufacturer *A4S Vapes*

Impactful corner stand with lots of lighting and branding! This was early in the morning. 




Thanks for the support Rishaad @A4S Vapes and for the efforts in travelling from KZN! Was great to have you with us and thanks for the positive vibes and spirit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international manufacturer *SMOK *from China

They had a fantastic stand. Very professional, spacious and well branded. 




Group shot




A big thanks to Cici, Colleen and the team from SMOK for being with us at VapeCon and for all the efforts in travelling from far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping retailer *Afrivape *who collaborated with *The Vape Don* on two stands back to back 




Team shot at The Vape Don




Thanks Naeem @Afrivape Wholesalers for the support and to The Vape Don from travelling from Rustenburg. We appreciate all the efforts.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Next up is international manufacturer *Vaporesso *from China

They had a super stand with lots of branding and their latest products on display. This was early in the morning... 




The Vaporesso ceiling hanging banner




Group shot




A big thanks to Jessie, Camille and the whole @Vaporesso team for their support and involvement. Once again it was great to have you guys with us and we appreciate all the efforts in travelling from far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping retailer *Atomic Vape *

They had a corner stand next to the entrance. Lots of counter space. This was early in the morning...




Thanks for the support @Rashid and for the efforts this year. It was a pleasure to have you with us again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juice manufacturer *Cosmic Dropz*

Great stand with lots of good branding. Very colourful! 




Trying out the juices...




Lots of passion and smiles!




Thanks to Muhammad and the whole @CosmicDropz team for the ongoing support. Also for all the efforts travelling from KZN!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's show some of the cloud blowing compo! First up is that guy in long pants making them all nervous with his outstanding could blowing expertise with his Dvarw DL! Notice the professional style... the intense concentration and just how dense the cloud is... if he was allowed to enter he would win hands down...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is established local juice manufacturer *Hazeworks*

They had a lovely stand with strong branding. Smiles allround.




Founder and chief Mark - thumbs up!




Thanks to Mark @MarkDBN , Leanne and the Hazeworks team for their ongoing support and involvement! Always a pleasure to have you guys with us and we appreciate the efforts in travelling from KZN.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Great camera work with the cloud compo! Focus on the girl! 


@Keith Milton giving it horns! Just a tip... never ever vape on one of his devices... I tried it once and the hair has just grown back now!  I'm sure Keith has a cast iron face!



The boys giving it their all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next is vaping retailer *The Vape Guy*

They had a corner stand with counters allround. This was early in the morning. @BumbleBee and @Rincewind all ready!




Thanks to @BumbleBee and @Rincewind for the support and ongoing involvement. It was a pleasure to have you with us again. And once again, demonstrating great effort coming from Tzaneen to be with us at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Our esteemed judges for the cloud compo! @SAVapeGear @Kuhlkatz and @Christos hard at work!



Spectators watching the cloud compo! She is watching the cloud compo and applauding... he, on the other hand, is watching a hot chick blowing clouds on the side of the stage! 



Next year we gonna enter the cloud compo because we could win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Troy Clouds* who shared their stand with *Fcukin' Flava* - they are from Malaysia.

Great stand with strong branding - all lit up - and juices on the ready! This was early in the morning...




Thanks to Faris and the Troy Clouds team for the support and involvement. And to the Fcukin' Flava team. A big thank you for your efforts in travelling from far!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping retailer *Vapealicious*

This was early in the morning, making final preparations...




Thanks to @Darrylth and the Vapealicious team for the ongoing support and involvement. Always a pleasure to have you with us!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All the Pro Cloud blowers doing their thing! Check all the other competitors on the right checking out the competition!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winners of the Cloud Compo! Chicken Dinner all round! Boom! 



@wackytebacky the first placed winner! 



OK let's bring in Hi Ho @Silver and the girls for some group winnershots!





Happy faces! We had a really good time! And the guy in the long pants is happy because I think the Pilot is feeling his bum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Lets continue with the exhibitors...

Next up is local juice manufacturer *Kush-Koncepts E-Liquid*

This was early in the morning doing final preparations. They had an effective stand with their branding on the backwall and good lighting.




Smile, you're on camera!




Thank you to Bernard @Ben Kush and the Kush-Koncepts team for your support and involvement. We appreciate it and it was great to have you guys with us at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is established local vaping retailer *The eCigStore*

They had a super stand with a metal frame structure. It looked hardcore! Lots of branding and colour!




Vaping discussions!




Owner and founder Shamima from @The eCigStore 




Thanks to Shamima and @The eCigStore team for your ongoing support, encouragement and good vibes over the years. Always a pleasure to have you guys at VapeCon. Special word of thanks to Shamima for always caring and being considerate in her interactions with us!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Vampire Vape* from the UK

They had a lovely stand, very professional and well branded - with good lighting! This must have been early in the morning doing final preparations...





The Vampire Vape ceiling hanging banner...




Another photo of the hanging banner just to get a feel for the vibe on the floor...




Product shot




Group shot




Thanks to Luke, Simon and the Vampire Vape team for your support and involvement this year! It was super to have you guys with us and we appreciate all the efforts in travelling from far. And thanks Luke for all your enthusiasm and excitement for the event - it was great!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is none other than the *Vapour Product Association*

They had a stand next to our ECIGSSA/VapeCon stand. Effective and functional. With all their info and representatives to field questions...




Posing with @Rob Fisher 




CEO Zodwa Velleman gave a talk on the stage about regulation...




Group shot




A big thanks to Zodwa, Ima, Kabir and the whole @VPASouthAfrica team. Thanks for your ongoing support and involvement and for being there for the event. We appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's time for the Trick Compo! Let's start off with the three judges! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And here is that guy in long pants again... making the tricksters nervous with his amazing tricking abilities!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chicks rule! Was awesome to see girls in the cloud and trick compos!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure what the hell is going on here but it looks like the guy on long pants is making out with Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver chatting before the tricks are about to happen!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last years winner giving it horns!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

This years winner showing us how it's done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Trick Prize Giving!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Such awesome trick photos!!
Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on

The next exhibitor is international hardware manufacturer *Asmodus *from the USA

They had a great stand with a strongly branded back wall.







Thanks to Anthony and the Asmodus team for the support and involvement. And for all the efforts in travelling from far!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping retailer *Supreme Vape*

They had a corner stand. Simple but effective signboard showing clearly which vendor this is. This must have been early in the morning just before opening...




The main man, founder and chief @Robin Cilliers




Thanks to @Robin Cilliers and the Supreme Vape team for your ongoing support and involvement over the years. Always great to have you guys with us!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is *Liqua *and *HATS VAPE CLUB*

They had two separate stands next to each other. Well branded, colourful, professional and well lit. 

Thumbs up from Liqua! This must have been early in the morning, just before opening the doors...




Lots of smiles and discussions... 




HATS Vape Club ready !




Discussions about vaping products no doubt 




A big thanks to @Joao from OTPD and the teams from Liqua and HATS VAPE CLUB. Thanks for your support and involvement again this year Joao and for your energy and enthusiasm! Your stands looked great!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Prohibition Vapes* from the UK

They had a super stand near the entrance. Strong branding and lots of juices to test out! This must have been early in the morning, doing final preparations...








Big thanks to @Jarrod Bischoff , Liam and the Prohibition Vapes team for your support and involvement. It was a pleasure to have you with us and thank you for all the efforts travelling from far to be with us!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juice manufacturer and distributor *Liquid Distro*

They had a well-lit stand  with lots of liquids on display. This was early in the morning... looking good. 




Thanks to @SEAN P and the Liquid Distro team for your support and involvement. And to Sean for always being a gentleman and a pleasure to deal with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local coil manufacturer *Coil Factor*

They had an impactful stand that was well branded with good lighting. Looks like a team discussion going on...







Thanks to Valdemar and the Coil Factor team for your support and involvement. It was great to have you with us!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *Dala E-Juice*

They had a well branded booth on the side near the entrance. This was early in the morning. Team discussions and Dale on the phone 







Posing outside...




Thanks Dale for the support and involvement - and for all your enthusiasm, encouragement and good vibes. It was great to have you guys at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is *MICHTIQUE - CHUBBY GORILLA SA*

They had an island booth on the side of the entrance. The recognisable chubby gorilla brand was visible and a glass cabinet housing some of the products.




Thanks to Michelle and your team for the support and involvement - it was great to have you guys with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Ruthless Vapor* from the USA

They had a super stand. Lots of branding, colour and lighting. With many juices on test. 




Early in the morning. Let's try out some Ruthless juice...




Group shot




A big thanks to @Jigs Tambong and the Ruthless team for your support and involvement in VapeCon 2018. We also thank you guys for all the effort you put in as well as the efforts in travelling from far to be with us. It was super to host you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *VK Prime* - a juice brand created by Vape King

They had a booth near the entrance side of the arena. Fairly simple but effective - with their juices on display and test.




VK Prime ceiling hanging banner




Posing in front of the VK Prime stand 




A big thanks to the VK Prime team for taking a stand and for the involvement and support. Thanks to Max, @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo . Great to see the VK Prime juice brand with its own presence at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up, international hardware manufacturer *Nikola *from China

Thumbs up from the Nikola team early in the morning. Branded walls and latest product offerings on display...




A big thanks to the team from Nikola for the support and involvement. And thank you for all the efforts in travelling from far!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vape store and distributors *Cloud Kings*

They had two booths opposite the entrance. Well branded and lots of colour!




Laughter and fun with @Rob Fisher on the microphone. I wonder what was being discussed here 




@Rob Fisher posing with the promotional ladies...




Thanks to Mohammed and the Cloud Kings team for the support and your involvement this year. Was great to have you there and thanks for all the efforts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Dinner Lady *from the UK

They had a fabulous stand. Lots of colourful branding and well lit! This was early in the morning getting ready...




On the other side of their walkthrough stand was the awesome Dinner Lady backwall. And check out their promotional ladies. Those outfits were fantastic!




Product shot




Group shot




A big thanks to Deon from *Flux Distro* (who co-ordinated and helped Dinner Lady with their VapeCon event) and the whole Dinner Lady team. Was great to see you here in SA and thank you for all the efforts and for travelling from far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local distributor *Frosted Smoke*

They had a fantastic stand! Well lit and colourful yet professional. Check out their spin wheel in the back right... This was early in the morning - I think just before opening time... All ready...




Well branded walls and good product displays...




The Frosted Smoke promotional ladies 




Thanks to Patrick and the Frosted Smoke team for your support and involvement. And for all the efforts you went to. Your presence at VapeCon was great and we appreciate you being there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure what the hell is going on here but it looks like the guy on long pants is making out with Hi Ho @Silver!
> View attachment 148670


Stomach bump!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Next up was a combined effort from two KZN-based vendors. Vaping retailer *Gadget Fundi* and juice distributor *The V-Juice Company*.

They had two stands. Gadget Fundi on the left and The V-Juice Company on the right. This was early in the morning, final setup before the opening...




Final setup for The V-Juice Company




Later in the day. That's Gino from Gadget Fundi on the right.




And the team from The V-Juice Company...




Thanks to Gino and the teams from Gadget Fundi and The V-Juice Company for your support and involvement. And for all the efforts as well as travelling from KZN.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is distributor *Gatecrasher Vape House* and *Nasty Juice South Africa*

They had two separate stands

Here is Gatecrasher Vape House. Colourful and strongly branded. This was early in the morning...




And a separate stand for Nasty Juice South Africa. Also colourful. Smiles allround. Juices ready for testing. This was early in the morning too...




Let's try out some juice...




Product shot




Thanks to Caitlin, Arif and the Gatecarasher Vape House & Nasty Juice South Africa teams for your support and involvement. It was great to have you with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is Cape Town based juicemaker *JCD Vape*

They had a corner booth and made most use of it with counters on both sides. This was early in the morning before opening time...




Thanks JJ for your support and involvement. And for the efforts in travelling from Cape Town. We appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *Fat Panda Distro *from Canada

They had a double booth and it looked fantastic. Lots of colourful branding, lighting and professional. This was early in the morning before opening, getting ready...




Fat Panda promotional ladies. I saw many folk walking around with those cute panda bears which must have been given out to many 




Product shot




A big thanks to Nelson and the whole Fat Panda Distro team. Thank you for your support and involvement at VapeCon. And for all the efforts you went to as well as travelling from the other side of the world to be with us. We appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is local juicemaker *The Elements*

They had a booth near the entrance with their juices on display and test. This was early in the morning... 



Thanks for the support and involvement Saliegh - we appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is local vaping publication - *Vapers Publication*

They had a booth with their magazine on display. This was early in the morning. All ready!




Thanks to Nicola and the @Vaper's Publication team for your support and involvement at VapeCon. We appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is international juicemaker *IVG Premium E-Liquids* from the UK

They had a super open plan stand with great colourful branding and lighting. Lots of activity and juices on test. 




Focused on discussions 




Promoting the juices...




A big thanks to Deepika and the IVG team for all your support and involvement. It was great to have you guys with us in South Africa. And thank you for the efforts in travelling from far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jarrod Bischoff

Silver said:


> Next up is international juicemaker *Prohibition Vapes* from the UK
> 
> They had a super stand near the entrance. Strong branding and lots of juices to test out! This must have been early in the morning, doing final preparations...
> 
> View attachment 148746
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148747
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @Jarrod Bischoff , Liam and the Prohibition Vapes team for your support and involvement. It was a pleasure to have you with us and thank you for all the efforts travelling from far to be with us!




Thanks guys - we had loads of fun and cannot wait to get back to it all next year!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is local distributor *Wick It Vapes*

They had a stand in the middle island with lots of colour, branding and lighting. Juices ready for testing. This was in the morning, I suspect just before opening time...




Thanks to Nabeel and the Wick It Vapes team for your support and involvement. It was great to have you with us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up is *Limitless Mod Co SA*

They had a large stand in the top right corner. Big colourful backwall graphic and lots of counter space. 




And here is a great picture of "uncle Joe"




Thanks to Pieter and the Limitless Mod Co SA team for your support and involvement. It was great to have you with us at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168

Jarrod Bischoff said:


> Thanks guys - we had loads of fun and cannot wait to get back to it all next year!



Cant get enough of Prohibition's Juices. Will definitely support them again. Also loving the 2 T-Shirts I got from them when purchasing their deals. Only crap thing is all my Prohibition juices are finished

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

@Silver I just want to say thanks for taking the time to share all these photos and details with us so that we can all relive this awesome experience. I absolutely can not wait for next year!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chanelr said:


> @Silver I just want to say thanks for taking the time to share all these photos and details with us so that we can all relive this awesome experience. I absolutely can not wait for next year!


Is it time yet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jarrod Bischoff

baksteen8168 said:


> Cant get enough of Prohibition's Juices. Will definitely support them again. Also loving the 2 T-Shirts I got from them when purchasing their deals. Only crap thing is all my Prohibition juices are finished



Sorry to hear your juices are done  - where do you live. We're just about in stores around the country. Two launches in JHB in the next few weeks but currently in CPT and KZN. Otherwise, go to our website to order. Free shipping with any order over R300 
Let me know if I can help further

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Next is international juicemaker *Cotton Candy* all the way from Russia!

They had a double booth stand that was colourful and exciting. Waving to the camera early in the morning, just before opening time...




@Rob Fisher in the stand posing with the Cotton Candy promotional ladies




Product shot




A big thanks to Anastasiya and the Cotton Candy team for your involvement and support. Thank you for all the efforts you went to with your stand and for travelling from far! We appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie

If my wife sees all these photos with the promo girls she might think I am not going to vapecon for the right reasons...So its my civil duty to fill up my backpack with goodies before I go home!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Sash said:


> Stomach bump!


I think you are looking for the term "belly gong"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Right, this is never an easy post 

There were a few exhibitors whose stands we didn't get pictures of. So big apologies to you guys. I can assure you this was by no means intentional. We value and appreciate every single exhibitor that took part. 

Local juicemaker *Lungasm Premium E-liquid*
Thanks Khalid @eviltoy for your support and involvement. It was great to have you guys at VapeCon! And thanks for the efforts in travelling from Cape Town.

Sample box vendor *Vape Mail* 
Thanks Ben for your support and involvement at VapeCon!

Juice manufacturer and retailer *AvacareVape*
Thanks to Tarryn, Leon and the AvacareVape team. We appreciate your efforts and for travelling from Cape Town to be with us

International juicemaker *Fresh Pressed* from the USA
Thanks Jeff for the support and involvement - for all the efforts and for travelling from far

International manufacturer *VGOD* from the USA
Thanks to Sal and the whole VGOD team for your support and involvement at VapeCon. We appreciate it. And for all the efforts in travelling from far!

The combined effort from all the exhibitors is astounding. We thank you all and appreciate it greatly! 

Here's a Panoramic shot - I think this was taken quite late on the Sunday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Next up, international hardware manufacturer *Nikola *from China
> 
> Thumbs up from the Nikola team early in the morning. Branded walls and latest product offerings on display...
> 
> View attachment 148809
> 
> 
> A big thanks to the team from Nikola for the support and involvement. And thank you for all the efforts in travelling from far!



Those are my two favorite people!  I had such a blast with them when we visited China, they gave me a super awesome birthday! The one in the blue Jersey on the right (Calvin) is a rap god!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is the *VAPECON / ECIGSSA* stand 

We had a similar stand to last year, near the stage. Counters all around for the competitions and our backwall banners. 




Tasting for the DIY and Local Vendor Juice Shootout Competitions...




That's @Rowan Francis posing with one of our promotional ladies. Thanks @Rowan Francis for keeping things running smoothly at the stand!





Tasting the juices in the competitions...




Another great shot of @Rowan Francis and the ladies!




@Rob Fisher taking a break with @Rowan Francis 




Friendly smiles...




Group Shot. That's @Alex on the far left, @Kuhlkatz kneeling in the front, myself and @Rob Fisher - and the somewhat less bearded @Stosta on the far right  Flanked by the beautiful promotional ladies !



Another group shot - this time also with @SAVapeGear and @Christos kneeling in the front left




From @Rob Fisher and myself, we want to thank each and every one of you guys for your hard work and efforts in helping to put this together. From the planning phases to the build up day and during the event itself. There is no way this could have happened without you guys. You know your stuff and I am proud to be part of this amazing team! A big thank you also to @Christos and @SAVapeGear who helped us out with so many things on the event itself. Legends. You all rock big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## baksteen8168

Jarrod Bischoff said:


> Sorry to hear your juices are done  - where do you live. We're just about in stores around the country. Two launches in JHB in the next few weeks but currently in CPT and KZN. Otherwise, go to our website to order. Free shipping with any order over R300
> Let me know if I can help further


JHB, But I'll wait patiently. Whats that saying? All good things come to those who wait. 

Monk and Fuji is BY FAR some of the best juice I have tasted!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Next up is international juicemaker *IVG Premium E-Liquids* from the UK
> 
> They had a super open plan stand with great colourful branding and lighting. Lots of activity and juices on test.
> 
> View attachment 148857
> 
> 
> Focused on discussions
> 
> View attachment 148858
> 
> 
> Promoting the juices...
> 
> View attachment 148859
> 
> 
> A big thanks to Deepika and the IVG team for all your support and involvement. It was great to have you guys with us in South Africa. And thank you for the efforts in travelling from far!



Did anybody get a video of the IVG guys on stage? They where hyper like rock stars.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

This VapeCon had the best food vendors ever! I just wish the Halal Guy with the Beef ribs had a restaurant in Durbs! Best ribs EVER! I wish I had taken a selfie with my ribs! Here are some peeps enjoying the VapeCon Food! And the outside seating area was also a great place to do a rebuild! @Stitch doing his thing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for a dop or two!



Missed those... I now have food FOMO! 





The outside area proved very popular... out of the way of the crowds and some fresh air!



All the seats were taken outside... no problem picnic on the grass! 



Twisty Chip thingies..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coffee time!



Braai time!



Yes this is the one with the Beef Ribs from Heaven!  Getting set up!





I need some coffee now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kelsei on the screen and in person!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver doing what every vaper loves doing... helping peeps select vape gear... choosing a vape for Kelsi!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hahahaha... "Listen to what that nut case in long pants is saying"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

More helping a newbie select a vape by Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The guy in long pants about to throw some "The Vape Guy" caps into the crowd!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow that guy in long pants is a bit of a babe magnet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's take a selfie!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow that guy in long pants is a bit of a babe magnet!
> View attachment 148991


Come to think of it, I've never realised that I've never seen you wear long pants

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Christos said:


> Come to think of it, I've never realised that I've never seen you wear long pants



Looking at the reaction of the girls, neither have they 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Winners of the Cloud Compo! Chicken Dinner all round! Boom!
> View attachment 148178
> View attachment 148179
> 
> @wackytebacky the first placed winner!
> View attachment 148180
> 
> 
> OK let's bring in Hi Ho @Silver and the girls for some group winnershots!
> View attachment 148181
> View attachment 148182
> View attachment 148183
> 
> 
> Happy faces! We had a really good time! And the guy in the long pants is happy because I think the Pilot is feeling his bum!
> View attachment 148184


Nice on e @Silver.
Maybe I could take your place in the pic next year

Reactions: Like 2


----------

